
Avian malaria-mediated population decline of a widespread iconic bird species - Ultramanoid
https://royalsocietypublishing.org/doi/10.1098/rsos.182197
======
Ultramanoid
> _London’s house sparrows (Passer domesticus) have plummeted by 71% since
> 1995, with new research suggesting avian malaria could be to blame._

